# Savannah questions while in HHI



## jstapleton (Jul 29, 2008)

We will be at our home resort (Waterside by Spinnaker) the week of August 9 and my 14 year old daughter has asked to do a tour in Savannah during our stay (we also have a 10 year old son).  We will also be traveling with two sets of grandparents (all in good health 62-65) and my brother and sil.  I was planning on doing the Old Town Trolley tour which would include:

Historic Daytime Tour - Get on/off trolley all day as I see fit, visit mansions (extra fee included), shopping, museum and basic sight-seeing.

After this tour, I would then do the:

Ghosts and Gravestones tour and hope to get the first tour that begins at 7:45 pm.

Has anyone had experience with above or any other tour like above that they can recommend.  If I pair up the Historic Daytime tour along with the Ghosts and Gavestones tour, price per adult would be $45 (savings of $5 per adult).
Thank you all very much for any help you can give me.


----------



## Dori (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't know anything about the Ghosts and Gravestones Tour, but it sounds like lots of fun1  We did the trolley tour a few years ago, and we really enjoyed it.  We learned so much about this beautiful city, and saw way more than we would have on our own

Dori


----------



## nerodog (Jul 30, 2008)

*savannah*

Hi, we love Savannah and make a day trip or two every time we are in HHI. Yes the bus tours are worth it.. you can get off and on all day. There are two lines, red and the white buses. I can get you the actual names at home. (at Work!) Also, go to Paula Deens Lady and Sons restaurant, very nice or Mrs. Wilkes... another gem. I dont know about the ghost tour ( sorry!)  Check Frommer site or trip advisor.. some times their forums have some good info. too. There is also the boat ride fromHHI to Savannah which is a day trip and you can get off the boat and hop on the trolley right there if you are interested in that type of trip. It is a day trip. The Savannah Candy Kitchen is another one of our faves to visit.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 30, 2008)

We did a Ghost Tour (walking) in Savannah on one of our trips to Hilton Head.
It was a lot of fun, and a good way to see the city in the evening.  The guide was very entertaining and filled us in on a lot of history as well.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 30, 2008)

It will be very, very hot.  

I've found that you can see a lot of stuff within a four or five block radius including much of what's been posted here.  I've never paid for a tour and have had no trouble getting information that I need from folks there.


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you all VERY much! I will do more research into the ferry ride, Frommers, Paula Deen and just walking around. Thank you again. Will let you know what I find.


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 30, 2008)

nerodog said:


> Hi, we love Savannah and make a day trip or two every time we are in HHI. Yes the bus tours are worth it.. you can get off and on all day. There are two lines, red and the white buses. I can get you the actual names at home. (at Work!) Also, go to Paula Deens Lady and Sons restaurant, very nice or Mrs. Wilkes... another gem. I dont know about the ghost tour ( sorry!)  Check Frommer site or trip advisor.. some times their forums have some good info. too. There is also the boat ride fromHHI to Savannah which is a day trip and you can get off the boat and hop on the trolley right there if you are interested in that type of trip. It is a day trip. The Savannah Candy Kitchen is another one of our faves to visit.



Nerodog, thank you. Do you have any other information regarding the boat from HHI to Savannah. I will look into Paula Deens Lady and Sons restaurant. Do I need a ressie? Thanks.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 30, 2008)

JS

Here's info on the boat ride from Hilton Head to Savannah - Name of the boat is
Spirit of Harbour Town and departs from Harbour Town Marina in Sea Pines Plantation.  An air-conditioned passenger yacht that travels daily, in season, to River Street in Savannah, GA, and home in time for an evening's fun in Harbour Town! Schedule varies throughout the year, so call for times. 
Phone: (843) 842-7179



Richard


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 30, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> JS
> 
> Here's info on the boat ride from Hilton Head to Savannah - Name of the boat is
> Spirit of Harbour Town and departs from Harbour Town Marina in Sea Pines Plantation.  An air-conditioned passenger yacht that travels daily, in season, to River Street in Savannah, GA, and home in time for an evening's fun in Harbour Town! Schedule varies throughout the year, so call for times.
> ...



Richard:
Thank you VERY much. That is very kind of you to give me the info.
I just called the number and get a very fast busy sound. Is the number you typed correct? Thanks.


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 30, 2008)

jstapleton said:


> Richard:
> Thank you VERY much. That is very kind of you to give me the info.
> I just called the number and get a very fast busy sound. Is the number you typed correct? Thanks.



Richard, I am sorry to be a pest. I googled it and found it online. Thanks so much!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 30, 2008)

JS -

That was probably an old phone number.

A new number I found, and the one you probably used -
For schedules, reservations and current pricing for one of the cruises listed below, call 843-363-9023.

Historic Savannah Cruise 
Paula Deen Savannah Cruise 
Sunset Dinner Cruises


Richard


----------



## Janette (Jul 31, 2008)

I am a southernor raised in Georgia on southern food. Be aware that the food at Ladies and Sons is very rich. If you watch her show, you know how much butter and cream she uses. Mrs. Wilkes is also not your normal health food but not as rich as Paula's. I much prefer it over Paula's.  My mother-in-law still tries to sneak fat-back into vegetables without my knowledge! Have fun in Savannah. Sorry about the heat and humidity.


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 31, 2008)

Richard and Janette, thank you both again very much.
My dh watches Paula Deen sometimes and would appreciate that kind of cooking. Although I know it will be too rich and heavy for me, if it is good, we will give it a try. We will be a party of 10 and when I called the number last night it says I can make a ressie for 10+.

Janette, being that you live in GA do you think it would still make sense for me to do the trolly all day tour (get on/off when I want) and then the Ghost Tour or just driving around ourself. I usually cruise and ALWAYS book my own excursions but really now think the trolly tour would be better.
The tour begins at 9 and runs until 4:30 pm, Paula opens for 5 pm for dinner and the first Ghost Tour begins at 7:45 pm (which is what I would want to book). What time would you suggest beginning my all day trolly sightseeing tour? 11ish? 
I will have to end the tour I guess where we start since my car will be parked there and then drive to Paula Deens and then from there drive to where the Ghost Tour will begin.  We know it will be a long day but we also know it may be a great day too. Any help you can all give me would be appreciate.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 31, 2008)

Just be aware it may also be an _extremely_ hot and humid day, also.  I know that a couple years ago we did the Savannah cruise (Spirit of Harbortown) and even though I enjoyed the boat ride, the day was so hot and humid that I DID NOT enjoy my hours of sightseeing in Savannah.  In fact, we ended up just going to sit in the information center down by the waterfront for a while just to be in the air conditioning.  And I am used to hot and humid - we get LOTS of that in NJ during the summer.  (I also know that when I get hot like that I have absolutely no appetite at all.)

I decided right then and there that I would not try to see Savannah again in the summer.  I have put it on top priority for our Xmas vacation to HHI this year so that I can actually see and _enjoy_ it.

Also, friends of ours went with us last year to HHI and insisted they wanted to see Savannah with their 2 kids (ages 13 & 16).  We elected to stay at the pool while they did their day of sightseeing.  I believe they did the trolley tour also.  Anyway, they got back about 4 PM.  Wife loved the trip but husband grumbled much about the heat and all the kids wanted to do was get into the pool!

So, I guess my point is, you might not want to pack too much into 1 day - the heat can really wear you out and even make an otherwise very healthy person, ill.

BTW, I'll also be in HH that week, coming in on August 10 and staying at Royal Dunes.  I'll be at the beach and the pool all week - or riding my bike.

I LOVE HHI!!


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 31, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Just be aware it may also be an _extremely_ hot and humid day, also.  I know that a couple years ago we did the Savannah cruise (Spirit of Harbortown) and even though I enjoyed the boat ride, the day was so hot and humid that I DID NOT enjoy my hours of sightseeing in Savannah.  In fact, we ended up just going to sit in the information center down by the waterfront for a while just to be in the air conditioning.  And I am used to hot and humid - we get LOTS of that in NJ during the summer.  (I also know that when I get hot like that I have absolutely no appetite at all.)
> 
> I decided right then and there that I would not try to see Savannah again in the summer.  I have put it on top priority for our Xmas vacation to HHI this year so that I can actually see and _enjoy_ it.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. I am ok with the heat but know my daughter, husband and mom all complain so I will make sure if anyone wants to sit and just relax they can and we can always meet up, via the trolley, I guess.
We love HHI too. We use to always go to LBI (we live in SI) but bought in Waterside by Spinnaker and love it there and it is our new beach week.
I see you mention about going to HHI over Christmas. I work in a college and always have the week between Christmas and New Years off and just last night was trying to decide if we should go to Florida, cruise (we just got back last Saturday) or someplace else. Is there anything to do with an almost 15 year old and 10 year old over Christmas? I would be very interested in hearing from you.
Thanks.


----------



## Janette (Jul 31, 2008)

I really think the trolly would be enough. As for driving around, I wouldn't suggest it. There are some iffy neighborhoods(as in all cities) that are close to the historical district and I wouldn't want you lost in those. Take plenty of water. I would love to meet all you folks who are headed to HHI but we're leaving Wed for Maine to visit our daughter's family and to enjoy that beautiful state. We're headed for the "dry" heat of Arizona in Sept. UGA plays Arizona State and we're being warned of the heat. I was completely wet when I returned from my walk this morning and I left at 6:20 and returned in a little over an hour. The difference in the heat on HHI and the heat a few miles off island is remarkable. Ocean breezes are nice. You won't have those in Savannah.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 31, 2008)

Janette said:


> We're headed for the "dry" heat of Arizona in Sept. UGA plays Arizona State and we're being warned of the heat.



Whenever anyone mentions that it is not as bad because it is a 'dry' heat, Hubby always says, "so is my oven, but I wouldn't climb in there."


----------



## Conan (Jul 31, 2008)

If your daughter's a Girl Scout, she might like seeing the founder's house and first GS headquarters.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 31, 2008)

jstapleton said:


> We use to always go to LBI (we live in SI) but bought in Waterside by Spinnaker and love it there and it is our new beach week.



Is that Long Beach Island?  And is SI supposed to be SJ, as in South Jersey?




jstapleton said:


> I see you mention about going to HHI over Christmas. I work in a college and always have the week between Christmas and New Years off and just last night was trying to decide if we should go to Florida, cruise (we just got back last Saturday) or someplace else. Is there anything to do with an almost 15 year old and 10 year old over Christmas? I would be very interested in hearing from you.
> Thanks.



I work in a middle school so also have that week off.  We have gone to HHI that week for the past 5 years.  It is my favorite time of year in HH.  BTW, we also go for a week every summer for the beach.  We live 45 min. from the Jersey shore and I haven't been there for at least 6 years - the water is just  too cold for me. 

As for things to do during Xmas break, it is the BEST time of year for riding bikes, which is probably my most favorite thing to do on HHI.  We also take a lot of walks on the beach and we DO see people swimming in the ocean occasionally.  It's also great weather for golf, tennis, sightseeing, and playing the cute miniature golf courses that are on the island.  (Daytime temps usually run in mid-to-high 60's, with an occasional 70-degree day.)  Swimming is also a big part of each day.  Most resorts have at least 1 pool that is heated.

Another great thing is that the island is not crowded like summer, most everything is open for the holiday week but no waits at the restaurants, no crowds at the pools or beach, etc.  And it's a great break from the NJ cold that time of year!


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 31, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Is that Long Beach Island?  And is SI supposed to be SJ, as in South Jersey?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi and thank you for above.  SI is Staten Island. Most of LBI is SI in the summer LOL  We also haven't been in 2 years. Our one week house rental was up to $5,500 the last time we went and decided to look elsewhere. Of course we now have a 12 hour drive (we use to have 2) and although in a 3 bedroom condo and not a big house, we get use of pools, don't need to bring our linens and towels and own our week!

I am going to talk to my husband tonight about HHI over Christmas. It can't be worse than sitting at home LOL


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 31, 2008)

Luv2vacation,

I think the Savannah Danse Theatre will be doing their locally-themed Nutcracker in Savannah sometime in December. If so, and if you're on HHI during that time, I recommend it. Here's a link to a review written in December 2006

My wife and I went to a Sunday matinee in December 2007 and really enjoyed it. In the evening we went to a Christmas concert at a local church in Savannah. It was a fun day.

Richard


----------



## Janette (Jul 31, 2008)

Juliet Low's house is a must if you have girl scouts. I'm admitting my age when I admit that Juliet's niece, Daisy(the first registered Girl Scout) was alive and at the house when I first visited there. The Savannah Theatre has a group that does several different performances during the year. They are now performing "The Beat Goes On". This group is high energy and very talented. Your family would love their performance. Goggle "The Beat Goes On" in Savannah or The historic Savannah Theatre for more info.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 1, 2008)

*savannah*

Hi, I see you got the boat info... its a nice trip and I find it relaxing just looking around at everything, the birds, the marshes etc... Yes you should get to Paula'a early... there is usually a line of people... its very good. I cant remember if they take reservations.. check on line. For the poster who is going to Royal Dunes, we loved it there... we loved the parking under the condos and the walk to the beach wasn't bad... you can always park  with elderly folk) in one of the beachfront hotel lots... We found the units spacious, clean and its a nice , small resort.. would stay again... we opted for a change from Shipyard.. which is also very nice and private.  There is another fun restauarant, The Pirates House I think and it has very tasty meals !! PM me with any further thoughts or if I can be of any help !!!!


----------



## nerodog (Aug 1, 2008)

*hauntings tour and the gryphon tea room*

check out this site.... www.hauntingstour.com    and of course  the Gryphon tea room..... that is great for a lunch !


----------



## Greg G (Aug 2, 2008)

JS

We used Gray Line Trolley Tours of Savannah in late August of 2004.  IMHO the only way to really see the downtown properly is to get on/off trolley privileges so you can walk around at your own pace and then take the trolley to get to a point of interest that is too far away to walk to. 
Colonial Park Cemetery is neat to walk through. 

Greg
http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/SavannahAug2004


----------



## jstapleton (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you ALL VERY much! I greatly appreciate all your help! I have booked the on/off again trolley tour, made my own ressies at Paula Deens and then booked ghost tour and trolly for evening. Understand it will be hot and humid, long day, but all are very excited. Thank you all again. I will let you know how my day went at Savannah thanks to all of your help.


----------



## tombo (Aug 6, 2008)

I recommend going a day early or staying a day late at a bed and breakfast (or motel) in Savannah. You can do the ghost tour and end up at your room rather than comuting back to HHI. I loved Savannah and would probably spend a week there every year if they only had a timeshare. Charleston is similar to Savannah and there are 2 timeshares in the main historic district. If you like Savannah you need to plan a trip to Charleston. Also I second the trolley tours, and you can get a 2 day pass if you end up spending a night in Savannah.


----------

